
The Amazing Psychology of Japanese Train Stations - Thevet
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/05/the-amazing-psychology-of-japanese-train-stations/560822/
======
JamilD
> It is an approach that has proven to be surprisingly effective. According to
> a study by researchers at the University of Tokyo published in the Journal
> of Affective Disorders in 2013, data analyzed over a 10-year period shows an
> 84 percent decline in the number of suicide attempts at stations where blue
> lights are installed.

It’s amazing how subtle nudges can have make such a difference.

